

Google's HTTP Archive merges with Internet Archive  - dmc
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/15/http_archive_teams_with_new_relic/

======
janesvilleseo
I haven't looked into it, but I wonder when/if/how the library of congress
and/or Smithsonian should have some part of this archive as well. I know one
of the two did some things with twitter.

